
Almost 97% of the Good Jobs Created Since 2010 Have Gone to College Grads - happyscrappy
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-17/almost-97-of-the-good-jobs-created-since-2010-have-gone-to-college-grads
======
gamechangr
I'm calling BS - $42,700 is NOT the standard of a "good job".

